# Brennergrenzkamm:31 Windräder sollen am Sandjoch und am Sattelberg aufgestellt werden



## transalbi (21. Februar 2011)

Tja, hier sieht man, wohin die Überlegungen um alternative Energiegewinnung auch führen können. Nachdem schon der Blick vom Reschenpass ins Vinschgau mit gigantischen Windrädern verstellt wurde, soll nun auch die bei Transaplern beliebte Region an der Brennergrenzkammstraße zugepflastert werden.
Siehe Artikel hier:
http://www.tt.com/csp/cms/sites/tt/...4136-6/windpark-verfahren-sind-angelaufen.csp

Ich finde das sehr fragwürdig. Was meint ihr?

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Februar 2011)

Das ist vielleicht ein ausgefallener Ort um die Stabmixer aufzustellen.........

Aber vielleicht hilft es den Atomstromgegnern mal die grauen Zellen zu aktivieren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Februar 2011)

Schön ist´s nicht. Jeder möchte "sauberen Strom" aber haben will die Dinger auch keiner. Schwierig, da eine Lösung zu finden, die allen gerecht wird.


----------



## Florian (21. Februar 2011)

Wer keinen Atomstrom will und außerdem nicht im CO2 ersticken möchte, muss in den saueren Apfel beißen und seinen Energiebedarf irgendwie anders decken.
Ob es dazu nötig ist, an landschaftlich so reizvollen Orten Windräder aufzustellen und diese dadurch deutlich abzuwerten ist sicher strittig. 
Da ist schlicht etwas Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt. 
Wenn ich z.B. an Ischgl denke - da sind so große Bereiche durch die Liftstationen eh schon so verschandelt, a würden ein paar Windräder kaum auffallen.
Das gleiche gilt z.B. am Kronplatz.

Also mein Plädoyer: 
Wo die Berge eh schon mit Technikscheiß zugemüllt sind, ruhig noch ein bisserl was dazu - was bisher verschont wurde bitte erhalten.


----------



## Fette Qualle (21. Februar 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. an Ischgl denke - da sind so große Bereiche durch die Liftstationen eh schon so verschandelt, a würden ein paar Windräder kaum auffallen.
> Das gleiche gilt z.B. am Kronplatz.



Da weht aber aus geographischen Gründen der Wind lang nicht so konstant wie eben am Sattelberg.

Die Betreiber in spe (die Firma Leitner mit Ihrem neuen Geschäftsfeld "Leitwind") verteidigen diesen Standort mit genau diesem Argument.

Schlimm ist das.


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Februar 2011)

Strom kommt aus der Steckdose oder?
Jeder will Strom, wenn's geht auch noch billig und überall. 
Nirgends aber die Quelle erwünscht 


Atomkraft nein danke   
Kohle igitt
Photovoltaik hässlich  
Windräder stören auch ( die alten Windmühlen gefallen)
Öl, Gas ..CO2 schlechte Luft
Wasserkraft, die armen Fische



Also hilft nur noch in Höhlen zu wohnen


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Februar 2011)

Geil finde ich auch die Augenwischerei mit den Windparks vor der Küste....

Man kann ja mal zu Ende denken, wie der Strom von JWD zu Max Mustermann in die heimelige Wohnstube kommt......

Da is dann ganz schnell Schluss mit der rosaroten Rechnung...


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2011)

Die Frage stellte sich uns auch im Nordschwarzwald...Windpark mit 14 Windrädern und der wurde gebaut

....aber wenn ich mir vorstelle die hätten alternativ ein Kernkraftwerk hingestellt


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Auf Bergen die schon geschändet sind hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Wobei die hinschreiben sollten, dass man nicht 40000 Haushalte sondern 300 Schneekanonen damit betreiben kann.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2011)

Man kann den Alpenregionen ihr Recht auf Windenergie kaum absprechen. Und irgendwo müssen sie ja hin. Natürlich wäre das in Skigebieten weniger störend.

Wie war das denn vor vielen Jahren, als die ganzen Stauseen gebaut wurden? Deren Einfluss auf die Täler halte ich für deutlich massiver, als bei Windrädern, auch wenn sie nicht nur der Energiegewinnung dienen, sondern auch vor Überschwemmungen schützen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## cimgott (21. Februar 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Frage stellte sich uns auch im Nordschwarzwald...Windpark mit 14 Windrädern und der wurde gebaut
> 
> ....aber wenn ich mir vorstelle die hätten alternativ ein Kernkraftwerk hingestellt



Ja und vor allem kann man ein Windkraftwerk auch wieder schnell abbauen, wenn wir in 50 Jahren ne bessere Energiequelle gefunden haben! 

Bei den AKWs tut man sich bedeutend schwerer!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Also woher der Strom kommt, wohin er geht und so weiter kann man so oder so nicht nachvollziehen. Nachdem unsere nördlichen Nachbarn ein Ökostromgesetz haben und selber zu wenige natürliche Resourcen haben würde ich mal sagen, dass sehr viel "Ökostrom" in die BRD exportiert wird. Speziell Bayern hat sehr wenige natürliche Resourcen. Im Gegenzug konsumieren wir Schmutzstrom: http://www.dietiwag.org/index.php?id=2390 - somit ist's egal. Irgendwo wird der Ökostrom verbraten und irgendwo wird der Atomstrom verbraten. Fest steht, dass irgendwo verbraten wird und dass zwischen drinn ein riesen Haufen Scheibe ist.

Global gesehen sind mir Windräder lieber als Atomkraftwerke.


----------



## gewitterBiker (22. Februar 2011)

Finde ich absolut schrecklich. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das eine Notwendigkeit ist solche Teile in Regionen zu stellen, deren Landschaft schützenswert ist. Das hat höchstens finanzielle, niemals jedoch technische Gründe. Aus dem Grund bin ich absolut dagegen. Egal ob in Ski-Regionen, die ja "schon verschandelt sind" oder woanders in den Bergen. Im Übrigen stimmt auch das nicht. Ischgl ist teilweise landschaftlich sehr reizvoll trotz der Skilifte. Wenn ich denke auf dem Fimberpass würde plötzlich eine Windrad stehen, das aus 30km Entfernung sichtbar ist, dann bekomme ich eine innerliche Krise. 

Ich denke, dass es einerseits wichtig ist, die Natur zu schützen, dass es andererseits aber noch wichtiger ist Landschaften als solches zu schützen. Wie kann ich sonst meinen Kindern leeren, was sie überhaupt schützen sollen, wenn der Mensch überall seine Technik hinstellt und die Natur dadurch schon verschandelt ist. Damit schneidet man sich doch ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## uncletoby (22. Februar 2011)

JA ist die Devise der Verhinderer! "Wozu Kraftwerke bei uns kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose!" Aber wie es so ist werden wir den steigenden STromverbrauch auch nicht verhindern können! Wir wollen auf den Komfort einfach nicht mehr verzichten! Wie z.B. Mobiltelefonie, Computer, PDA,  usw. Somit benötigen wir diese Stromerzeugung auch!

Gruß !


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Februar 2011)

uncletoby schrieb:


> Somit benötigen wir diese Stromerzeugung auch!


Fraglich.


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Februar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Fraglich.



Is so!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2011)

ja wir wollen so tollen Öko Strom 
ja weg mit den AKWs

wie, sie wollen hier vor meiner Haustür / auf meinem Lieblingsberg ein Windrad bauen warum das denn ?

man schalte dein Computer ab, mach das Licht aus und zieh noch den Stecker vom Kühlschrank raus
vielleicht reicht es dann den Strombedarf mit bestehenden Kraftwerken herzustellen, die stehen ja bei anderen im Vorgarten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bull0r (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Atomenergie doch mal richtig gefördert werden würde, gäbs das Problem nicht... aber statt Arbeit in die Forschung zu stecken, wird die Atomenergie von Leuten die sich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt haben ersatzlos gestrichen.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, wie "dreckig" die Atomenergie doch ist, ist nämlcih genau das Gegenteil. Und probleme mit alten Brennstäben hätte man sicherlich auch nicht, wenn genug Energie in die Forschung gesteckt worden wäre.

Gruß


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2011)

> Heute geht man deshalb davon aus, dass für alle Arten radioaktiver Abfälle  mit Ausnahme kurzlebiger Abfälle  ein Isolationszeitraum von mindestens einer Million Jahre benötigt wird - aus Wikipedia



Wie willst du zig und hunderttausende Jahre Halbwertszeit durch Forschung auf null Jahre Strahlung reduzieren ??? 

Ein Windrad z.B. hat meines Wissens keine Strahlung und keine Halbwertszeit und muss nach dem Rückbau nicht isoliert werden und.....


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Februar 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wie willst du zig und hunderttausende Jahre Halbwertszeit durch Forschung auf null Jahre Strahlung reduzieren ???



Vielleicht gibt es ja Möglichkeiten die Strahlung anderweitig nutzbar zu machen.......?


----------



## bull0r (23. Februar 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wie willst du zig und hunderttausende Jahre Halbwertszeit durch Forschung auf null Jahre Strahlung reduzieren ???
> 
> Ein Windrad z.B. hat meines Wissens keine Strahlung und keine Halbwertszeit und muss nach dem Rückbau nicht isoliert werden und.....


Geht natürlich nicht, aber siehe Antwort über mir. Oder die Brennstäbe anständig aufbereiten...


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Februar 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Wer keinen Atomstrom will und außerdem nicht im CO2 ersticken möchte, muss in den saueren Apfel beißen und seinen Energiebedarf irgendwie anders decken.



Oder http://www.nucleostop.de


----------



## bergfruehling (23. Februar 2011)

Warum muss eine Landschaftsverbrauchs / Windraddiskussion eigentlich in eine unqualifizierte Atomstromdiskussion ausarten?  

Am Brenner gibt es heftige Diskussionen für/wieder den Anlagen - auch für mich scheint das Projekt auf den ersten Blick fragwürdig. Und obwohl ich seit zwanzig Jahren in der Energieversorgung tätig bin habe ich zu wenig Einblick in die Materie, als dass ich das Projekt verteufeln oder gut finden könnte.  Ich möchte dort unten kein kommunaler Entscheidungsträger (Politiker) sein, da kannst Du bei solchen Sachen nur verlieren.

Und: Hätte Mussolini nicht die Bunker bauen lassen, gäb es dort oben nicht so viel zu sehen....vielleicht fährt man dann in dreißig Jahren hoch, um alte Windräder anzusehen...alte Skilifte werden doch auch gerne stehen gelassen....


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Oder http://www.nucleostop.de





ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Windräder die Alpen-Landschaft mehr verschandeln können als zig Ski-Gebiete mit obligatorischen hässlichen Liftanlagen, heftigsten Erosionsschäden auf den Pisten, und grauenvollen Beton-Bettenbunkern im Tal 
Wenn man sich dazu noch vor Augen führt, dass die Windräder wirklich mal eine sinnvolle Funktion erfüllen...
... oder sollte man vielleicht lieber daneben im Tal ein AKW bauen? 

zur Atomstrom-Diskussion: sicher könnte man sich Möglichkeiten ausdenken, die radioaktiven "Abfälle" weiterzuverwerten, oder sinnvoller zu lagern. In der Theorie... in der Praxis überwiegt dann doch wieder das "wirtschaftliche" Denken, und dann wird das Zeug eben doch in irgendeine Grube gekippt, in der Hoffnung, dass es niemand merkt. Man kann sich vieles wünschen, aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass man die menschliche Natur verändern kann  Außerdem bleibt Strahlung eben Strahlung, und die Halbwertszeit verkürzt sich nicht, egal was man damit macht.


----------



## bergfruehling (23. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Außerdem bleibt Strahlung eben Strahlung, und die Halbwertszeit verkürzt sich nicht, egal was man damit macht.


 
Die Halbwertszeit ist aber von Nuklid zu Nuklid unterschiedlich, damit kann man eben doch was machen....aber Forschung in diese Richtung ist ja nicht mehr erwünscht.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2011)

Warte mal ab, wie die Forschung plötzlich erwünscht ist, wenn das winterliche Abendessen am kalten, dunklen Esstisch stattfindet, da die Kilowattstunde aus *blitzsauberem* Strom plötzlich einen Euro fünfzig kostet.
Die meisten Menschen reden leider nur so lange tiefgrün, bis es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht. 
Und dann wird natürlich ganz schnell festgestellt, dass Atomstrom gar nicht so gefährlich ist wie immer gedacht...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2011)

bergfruehling schrieb:


> Die Halbwertszeit ist aber von Nuklid zu Nuklid unterschiedlich, damit kann man eben doch was machen....aber Forschung in diese Richtung ist ja nicht mehr erwünscht.



und das wäre... ? 
Bingo, ich habs: das eine Nuklid in ein anderes Nuklid umwandeln... durch... (ab hier darfst du selbst ausfüllen... und immer schön die Energieerhaltung beachten) 



DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen reden leider nur so lange tiefgrün, bis es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht.



man sollte nie von sich auf andere schließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> man sollte nie von sich auf andere schließen




......wenn du mich kennen würdest, hättest du noch mehr Smileys benutzt........

.....ich und grün denken.....


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> ..... Siehe Artikel hier:
> http://www.tt.com/csp/cms/sites/tt/...4136-6/windpark-verfahren-sind-angelaufen.csp  .....



zum Thema

...auf der Fotomontage der Windräder am Sattelberg fehlen noch die Zufahrtswege/straßen zu den einzelnen Windrädern (mit Absicht?). 

Schon aus diesem Grund sollte genauer geprüft werden, ob dies der "beste" Standort für den Windpark ist. Ausgebaute oder verbaute Skigebiete wären deshalb meines Erachtens auch die bessere Alternative. Außerdem könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass es da oben aufm Berg doch manchmal ziemlich stürmisch ist und die Räder gar nicht laufen können ???


----------



## Sherwoodski (24. Februar 2011)

meiner meinung nach ist jedes skigebiet von der optik her schon schlimmer. auf der fotomontage verschandelt der windpark nicht wirklich was. die rückbaumöglichkeit sorgt dafür, dass das nicht ewig stehen bleiben muss (die interessen das wieder zurückzubauen sind auch wohl andere als bei irgendwelchen alpenfestungen/-bunkern).

wobei mausoline durchaus recht hat. wie und wo sollen hier die zufahrtsstraßen hin und wie würde das aussehen? kann nur beipflichten, dass rein ökonomisch die rechnung ziemlich teuer wird... 

man sollte definitiv andere möglichkeiten ausschöpfen bevor man im gebirge anfängt windparks zu bauen...


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Februar 2011)

Sherwoodski schrieb:


> man sollte definitiv andere möglichkeiten ausschöpfen bevor man im gebirge anfängt windparks zu bauen...



genau das ist der Punkt. Es gibt nicht nur "Kernkraftwerke in Tal" oder "Offshore-Winparks" oder eben die 31 Windräder am Sandjoch. Dazwischen gibt es unendlich viele Alternativen. 
Und bevor mir nicht jemand beweisen kann, dass alle anderen Alternativen schlechter sind (sei es wirtschaftlich, ökologisch oder sonstwas) sehe ich keinen Grund diese Windräder am Sandjoch aufzubauen.


----------



## grothauu (24. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Windräder die Alpen-Landschaft mehr verschandeln können als zig Ski-Gebiete mit obligatorischen hässlichen Liftanlagen, heftigsten Erosionsschäden auf den Pisten, und grauenvollen Beton-Bettenbunkern im Tal
> Wenn man sich dazu noch vor Augen führt, dass die Windräder wirklich mal eine sinnvolle Funktion erfüllen...



Unterschreib. Und in ein paar Jahren werden wir uns keine lächerlichen Gedanken mehr um die Optik machen, sondern alle Register ziehen die wir haben, nur um halbwegs erschwingliche Energie zu produzieren. Die Windmasten werden dann genauso zum Landschaftsbild gehören wie Strommasten usw. 
Uli


----------



## grothauu (24. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> unendlich viele Alternativen.



ja, welche denn. Desertec durch Kriegsgebiete? Biogas? Photovoltaik. Der asiatische Energiehunger wird uns verpflichten, jede Quelle anzuzapfen die wir haben.
Uli


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Februar 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> Unterschreib. Und in ein paar Jahren werden wir uns keine lächerlichen Gedanken mehr um die Optik machen, sondern alle Register ziehen die wir haben, nur um halbwegs erschwingliche Energie zu produzieren. Die Windmasten werden dann genauso zum Landschaftsbild gehören wie Strommasten usw.
> Uli


warum?



grothauu schrieb:


> ja, welche denn. Desertec durch Kriegsgebiete? Biogas? Photovoltaik. Der asiatische Energiehunger wird uns verpflichten, jede Quelle anzuzapfen die wir haben.
> Uli


Dass es Alternativen _zu den 31 Windrädern am Sandjoch_ gibt steht  außer Frage. 
Was haben die Asiaten nun plötzlich damit zu tun?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2011)

man du bist echt schwer von Begriff und scheinst noch nie über den Tellerrand respektive Alpenrand geblickt zu haben !
Hauptsache dein Strom kommt aus der Steckdose....
Die Asiaten kaufen sich im großen Maßstab global bei allen erdenklichen Energielieferanten ein. Sei es Öl, Gas oder landwirtschaftlich nutzbare Ecken in Afrika um Biogas/Biosprit herzustellen. Damit wird der ganze Kram für uns teurer ! 
Und da das z.Zt noch alles Schwellenländer sind, d.h. mit einem Prokopf Verbrauch der deutlich unter unserem liegt, steigt deren Energiebedarf in den nächsten Jahren enorm an. Und wenn z.B. die 1 Milliarde Chinesen und die 1 Milliarde Inder auf unserem Niveau sind, kostet bei uns der Liter Benzin oder der m³ Gas ein kleines Vermögen, von der kW/h Strom ganz zu schweigen. 
Denn dank EU Subventionen für Bergwerk Schließungen laufen unsere Kohlekraftwerke heute mit chinesischer, polnischer oder russischer Import Kohle. Auch wenn 20km daneben Kohlebergwerke sind bzw. waren. Nur sind diese leider geschlossen bzw. oft verfüllt und somit kaum wieder nutzbar zu machen. Wenn dann nur mit enormen Aufwand.
Und wenn die dann ihre Kohle lieber selbst verbrennen, in Kraftwerken mit dem Umweltstatus der 60/70er Jahre, sitzen wir dann im Dunklen.

Und solange der Wirkungsgrad nicht besser wird reicht leider die Fläche für Solar bei uns nicht aus, von der schlechten Speicherung der erzeugten Energie ganz zu schweigen. 
Und sich heute angesichts der politischen Lage von solchen sonnenreichen Staaten wie Libyen, Algerien oder Tunesien abhängig zu machen, indem man Gaddafi & Konsorten Solarkraftwerke in die Wüste stellt und gleichzeitig Millionen $ auf ihre privaten Konten überweist, wäre mehr als dumm.

Aber wenn die Tiroler (& alle anderen) im Winter auf die Schneekanonen verzichten würden, kämen ja auch weniger Touris. 
Ergo weniger Stromverbrauch, deutlich sogar weil ja auch die Lifte und die Flutlichtanlage nicht laufen, weniger Gäste da sind usw.... 
Und da dann im Winter nichts mehr zu verdienen ist, wandern wieder viele ab und es bleibt dauerhaft wunderschön idyllisch in den Bergen.


Was sind denn die Alternativen zu den Windrädern ?
Außer die jetzt jemand anderem in den Vorgarten zu stellen....
und außer Kraftwerke in denen wieder fossile Stoffe verbrannt werden ?

Ob die Windräder da oben technisch einen Sinn machen wird ja erst geklärt

aber ich mach dir einen Vorschlag, ihr bekommt von uns hier aus Biblis und Philippsburg ein paar kW/h Atomstrom ab, die Dinger laufen dafür (noch) länger aber dafür stellen wir euch dann nur ein paar Castoren auf die Berge. 
Und gleich noch die ganzen Anti-Castor Demonstranten dazu, die bringen vielleicht dann auch gleich wieder Umsatz für die Hotelbranche.....


----------



## Sherwoodski (24. Februar 2011)

@Bjoern_U: dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Februar 2011)

Kein Grund irgendwie persönlich zu werden. 
Was die Asiaten mit den 31 Windrädern zu tun haben du nicht beantwortet. Die 31 Windräder sollen und werden kein globales Energieproblem lösen und um diese Frage ging es hier nie.

Ich komme übrigens nicht aus dem Alpenraum sondern aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Mich würde es in keinster Weise stören, wenn die Windräder hier errichtet würde weil es hier nur wenig schützenswerte Landschaften gibt.  Deswegen hast du eine grundsätzliche Fehlannahme in deiner persönlichen und auf mich bezogenen Schlussfolgerung gezogen.

Also zurück zum Thema: macht es Sinn am Sandjoch 31 Windräder zu errichten? Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung: nein, weil es dafür bessere Alternativen gibt. Von mir aus in meinem Vorgarten, aber nicht dort.


----------



## Florian (24. Februar 2011)

> Wenn ich denke auf dem Fimberpass würde plötzlich eine Windrad stehen



Hast du das aktuelle Alpenvereinsmagazin gelesen? Die Genehmigung zum Erschließen des Fimbertals mit Liftanlagen wurde in erster Instanz erteilt - aktuell laufen rechtliche Schritte dagegen. Lieber schnell nochmal hinfahren und genießen!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ..... weil es hier nur wenig schützenswerte Landschaften gibt.....



Du bist wohl noch nicht groß aus Stuttgart rausgekommen 

Nicht die Windräder irgendwo aufstellen, sondern vorhandene Infastruktur einfach besser ausnutzen (Bsp. Skigebiete)

@ Bjoern_U.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du bist wohl noch nicht groß aus Stuttgart rausgekommen
> 
> Nicht die Windräder irgendwo aufstellen, sondern vorhandene Infastruktur einfach besser ausnutzen (Bsp. Skigebiete)
> 
> @ Bjoern_U.




hmmm, ob das mit den Skigebieten so klappt???
Schön wär's natürlich schon, wenn man nicht noch mehr Zufahrtsstraßen bauen müsste, aber bei den meisten Windrädern, die irgendwo erhöht in "Wintergebieten" stehen (also wo des öfteren mal mit Temperaturen unter Null und Niederschlag zu rechnen ist), wird auf Warnschildern vor fallenden Eisbrocken gewarnt. 
Kam mir nur gerade so spontan in den Sinn, und ich würde mal vermuten, dass das durchaus ein Problem sein könnte in der Nähe von Skipisten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub, ehrlich gesagt, dass sich die meisten Skifahren schön beschweren würden! Wer schon mal in der Nähe eines Windparks war weiß, wieviel Lärm die Dinger erzeugen. Ich kenn die nur aus Spanien, das ist echt ziemlich laut, da kann man sich nur anschreien, wenn man sich unterhalten will.


----------



## Matze_sk (4. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Tiroler (& alle anderen) im Winter auf die Schneekanonen verzichten würden, kämen ja auch weniger Touris.
> Ergo weniger Stromverbrauch, deutlich sogar weil ja auch die Lifte und die Flutlichtanlage nicht laufen, weniger Gäste da sind usw....
> Und da dann im Winter nichts mehr zu verdienen ist, wandern wieder viele ab und es bleibt dauerhaft wunderschön idyllisch in den Bergen.



bleib hoalt dahoam daitscher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Geil finde ich auch die Augenwischerei mit den Windparks vor der Küste....
> 
> Man kann ja mal zu Ende denken, wie der Strom von JWD zu Max Mustermann in die heimelige Wohnstube kommt......
> 
> Da is dann ganz schnell Schluss mit der rosaroten Rechnung...



Schön, dann machen wir das nächste Atommüllendlager halt vor deiner Haustüre .... Sicherheitsstandard wie in 'Asse'.

Mal sehen ob du dann nicht doch noch ein Fan von Windrädern wirst ...

Kopfschüttel ....
Wolfgang


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2011)

Matze_sk schrieb:


> bleib hoalt dahoam daitscher!









ich würde dir mal raten nachzuschlagen was unter dem Begriff Ironie zu verstehen ist


----------



## DerandereJan (4. März 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel ....
> Wolfgang




Windräder sind NICHT die Lösung, egal wie sehr du mit dem Kopf wackelst...
Auswirkungen auf die Luftströmung, den Vogelflug usw...
Hoch- und Runtertransformieren, Umspannen von Wechsel- auf Gleichstrom und umgekehrt.....

Zahl du erstmal den *grünen* Strom, dann reden wir weiter!

Sorry, aber es läuft wie immer... kurz das Schreckgespenst hochhalten, und dann jeden besseren Vorschlag schuldig bleiben.... 

Jan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Windräder sind NICHT die Lösung, egal wie sehr du mit dem Kopf wackelst...
> Auswirkungen auf die Luftströmung, den Vogelflug usw...
> Hoch- und Runtertransformieren, Umspannen von Wechsel- auf Gleichstrom und umgekehrt.....
> 
> ...



DIE Lösung sind sie sicher nicht !
Die gibt es auch derzeit nicht....

aber welche derzeit verfügbare Lösung zur Energieerzeugung gibt es sonst als brauchbare Alternative ?
Wasserkraft wird ja im Alpenraum teils schon stark eingesetzt. Aber das geht eben auch nicht überall und ist auch nicht immer unumstritten. U.a. da es auch dabei Auswirkungen auf die direkte Umgebung gibt bzw. eine Staumauer auch nicht immer hübsch anzusehen ist.
Solar ist im Alpenraum wetterbedingt eher schwierig und auch hier fnden sich immer wieder welche die sich an der Optik großer Solarparks stoßen.
Verbrennung fossiler Brennstoffe ist nicht klimaneutral und eben auch irgendwann endlich. Von der Abhähngigkeit von (politisch teils  sehr fraglichen) Föderländern ganz zu schweigen.

Das größte Potential ist derzeit sicherlich auch das der möglichen Einsparungen im (eigenen) Verbrauch. Aber da muss die Technik bezahlbar sein um von der Masse angenommen zu werden und nicht wie bisher unter dem Ökomäntelchen die Preise schön hoch ansetzen.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. März 2011)

Genau so sieht es aus!

Bis die Kernfusion marktreif ist (warscheinlich frühestens in 50 Jahren) ist ein Energiemix mit gesunder Eigenverantwortung der beste Weg.

Grüße Jan


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ehrlich gesagt, dass sich die meisten Skifahren schön beschweren würden! Wer schon mal in der Nähe eines Windparks war weiß, wieviel Lärm die Dinger erzeugen. Ich kenn die nur aus Spanien, das ist echt ziemlich laut, da kann man sich nur anschreien, wenn man sich unterhalten will.


Schon einmal den Krawall von Schneekanonen und Beschneiungslanzen gehört? Kanonen surren und Lanzen pfeifen. Also wegen dem Lärm beschwert sich schon lange niemand mehr. Der Gast beschwert sich aber, wenn auf der Piste kein Schnee liegt.

Also bevor man mir ein Kohlekraftwerk oder ein Atomkraftwerk vor die Haustür setzt, bin ich lieber für Windräder. Wenn ich zwischen zwei Übeln wählen kann, dann entscheide ich mich für das geringere Übel. Momentan erscheint mir das Windrad als das geringere Übel. Mir gefällts landschaftlich zwar auch nicht, aber irgendwoher wird man die Energie wohl haben müssen und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man die Alpen nicht mit derartige Räder zu pflastern wird. Wer aber ein ungestörtes Naturerlebnis haben will, findet es eigentlich eh schon recht selten im deutschsprachigen Alpenraum, sollte sich nach Alternativen umsehen und die gibt's in Europa.


----------



## grothauu (4. März 2011)

Seht es mal positiv. Es gibt dann bequeme Uphillstrecken  und E-Bike-Tankstellen am Grenzkamm. 
Uli


----------



## transalbi (4. März 2011)

Den "bösen?" Bauern gibt es nicht mehr. Er hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.

Albi


----------



## grothauu (4. März 2011)

oh das tut mir leid, ich werde das Posting  editieren...


----------



## tintinMUC (6. März 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Den "bösen?" Bauern gibt es nicht mehr. Er hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.
> Albi


ehrlich?? Stimmt das?? Und die Hunde/Flak/Maschendrähte usw?? Alles weg und man kann einfach radeln?? da wird einem ja wirklich was fehlen in Zukunft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (6. März 2011)

Ich kann es auch kaum glauben, werde es im Mai verifizieren und mal hinradeln.

Albi


----------



## tintinMUC (7. März 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch kaum glauben, werde es im Mai verifizieren und mal hinradeln.
> 
> Albi


sag Bescheid .. ich fahr erst im Juli


----------



## dede (7. März 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen! Fragt einfach zum Stand der Dinge (v.a. Wegbenutzung) beim Wirt Alois in der Sattelbergalm nach!


----------



## uncletoby (7. März 2011)

Hier gibt es eine Informationsveranstaltung dazu!


----------



## uncletoby (9. Mai 2011)

Aktuelles und Erfreuliches  vom Brennergrenzkamm über die Windräder.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

ich glaube Japan hat ein paar AKWs übrig..... 

bzw. in der Ecke um Fukushima ist doch nun genug Platz für viele Windräder und es kann sich auch keiner mehr gestört fühlen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







dieses scheinheilige "wir wollen sauberen Ökostrom haben weil wir ja so Natur liebend sind.... aber bitte keine Windräder, Pumpspeicher oder Solaranlagen bei uns vor der Haustür, wie sieht das denn aus....." ist einfach zum :kotz:
insbesondere wenn man dann in der Region die tausenden Liftanlagen und Skipisten sieht, die ja soo super naturverträglich sind


----------



## grothauu (9. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> "wir wollen sauberen Ökostrom haben weil wir ja so Natur liebend sind.... aber bitte keine Windräder, Pumpspeicher oder Solaranlagen bei uns vor der Haustür, wie sieht das denn aus....." ist einfach zum :kotz:
> insbesondere wenn man dann in der Region die tausenden Liftanlagen und Skipisten sieht, die ja soo super naturverträglich sind



*unterschreib* wir pflügen in Garmisch die Hänge um *ich bin dort vor einiger Zeit gewandert, grauenhaft * und sind hier scheinheilig dagegen wegen der Natur.

Uli


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Mai 2011)

interesant wirds erst in 20 jahren ,wenn wir alle elektro autos fahren , sollen , können , müssen ! Biogasanlagen , kleine wasserkraftwerke(dort wo früher mühlen,schmieden,usw standen) wären auch kleine alternativen um den strombedarf zu decken ! Die franzosen lachen nur darüber , biss ihnen eins um die ohren fliegt !


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Aktuelles zum Thema Windräder am Sattelberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (25. Oktober 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Aktuelles zum Thema Windräder am Sattelberg!


----------



## tintinMUC (26. Oktober 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


>


also trotz ökologisch grüner Grundfärbung kann ich mich über "nur" 19 (statt 21) Windräder da oben nicht freuen


----------



## dertutnix (30. Oktober 2011)

schwieriges thema. und wie so häufig zeigt sich, dass das handwerk eines planers kein einfaches ist...

übrigens interessant, dass in münchen die umgebung des windrades (= "berg") im winter häufig gesperrt ist. begründung: gefahr durch die eiskristalle, die sich bei entsprechender witterung vom windrad lösen können...


----------



## Hofbiker (17. November 2012)

*Windpark Brenner: Genehmigung gekippt*



Aktuelles zum Thema Windräder am Sattelberg!


----------



## Fubbes (17. November 2012)

Danke für den Link.


----------



## tintinMUC (23. November 2012)

puuhhhhhhh ... nochmal Glück gehabt. Daumen drücken, dass das das letzte Wort war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. November 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> puuhhhhhhh ... nochmal Glück gehabt. Daumen drücken, dass das das letzte Wort war



wer weiß, mit welchen druck und welchen geldmitteln die betreiber der windparks die anliegergemeinden ködern, weiß oder ahnt zumindest, das hier das letzte wort sicher noch nicht gesprochen ist ...


----------



## Hofbiker (14. Oktober 2014)

*NEWS*


----------



## RedOrbiter (15. Oktober 2014)

Zum Biken stören die Windräder nicht. Ob Sie auch schön ausschauen kann man geteilter Meinung sein.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------

